# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Làm Visa Việt Nam: Ký hiệu của Thẻ tạm trú cấp cho người nước ngoài tại Việt Nam

## leminhminh6869

Làm Visa Việt Nam: Ký hiệu của Thẻ tạm trú cấp cho người nước ngoài tại Việt Nam - Ve may bay gia re | ve may bay khuyen mai | phong ve may bay | dai ly ban ve may bay | ve may bay Vietnam Airlines | ve may bay gia re Jetstar | ve may bay Air Mekong 
Làm Visa Việt Nam: Ký hiệu của Thẻ tạm trú cấp cho người nước ngoài tại Việt Nam
Làm visa Việt Nam - Theo Thông tư liên tịch số 04/2002/TTLT/BCA-BNG của Bộ ngoại giao và Bộ công an ban hành ngày 29 tháng 01 năm 2002 hướng dẫn thực hiện Nghị định số 21/2001/NĐ - CP ngày 28-05-2001 của Chính Phủ quy định chi tiết thi hành Pháp lệnh nhập cảnh, xuất cảnh, cư trú của người nước ngoài tại Việt Nam. 
Làm visa Việt Nam - Theo Thông tư liên tịch số 04/2002/TTLT/BCA-BNG của Bộ ngoại giao và Bộ công an ban hành ngày 29 tháng 01 năm 2002 hướng dẫn thực hiện Nghị định số 21/2001/NĐ - CP ngày 28-05-2001 của Chính Phủ quy định chi tiết thi hành Pháp lệnh nhập cảnh, xuất cảnh, cư trú của người nước ngoài tại Việt Nam.


Tại Mục V Thông tư quy định Thẻ tạm trú do Cơ quan Xuất Nhập Cảnh Việt Nam cấp có các ký hiệu như sau:
Thẻ tạm trú ký hiệu A: Cấp cho thành viên cơ quan đại diện nước ngoài và thân nhân, người giúp việc cùng đi.
Thẻ tạm trú ký hiệu B1: Cấp cho người nước ngoài làm việc với Viện Kiểm sát nhân dân tối cao, Toà án nhân dân tối cao, các Bộ, cơ quan ngang Bộ, cơ quan thuộc Chính phủ, uỷ ban nhân dân tỉnh, thành phố trực thuộc Trung ương và cơ quan Trung ương của các tổ chức nhân dân, đoàn thể, quần chúng.
Thẻ tạm trú ký hiệu B2 : Cấp cho người nước ngoài làm việc tại  dự án đầu tư đã được cơ quan Nhà nước có thẩm quyền của Việt Nam cấp giấy phép.
Thẻ tạm trú ký hiệu B3: Cấp cho người nước ngoài vào làm việc với các doanh nghiệp của Việt Nam.
Thẻ tạm trú ký hiệu B4: Cấp cho người nước ngoài thuộc biên chế văn phòng đại diện, chi nhánh của tổ chức kinh tế, văn hoá và tổ chức chuyên môn khác của nước ngoài; tổ chức phi chính phủ có trụ sở đặt tại Việt nam.
Thẻ tạm trú ký hiệu C: Cấp cho người nước ngoài tạm trú tại Việt Nam với mục đích khác.
VINA HOLIDAYS
  Add: 100 Nguyễn Tuân - Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội
  Tel: (+84)46.296.2557 / (+84)46.296.2557 / Fax : 844.35579397
  Phòng vé: 04.62962557 - 04.62967092 - 04.66622231 - 04.23240240 - 0423.2222.23
Các tin khác
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA QATAR
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA QATAR
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA SERBIA | GIẤY TỜ THỦ TỤC XIN VISA SERBIA
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA SERBIA | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LẠP
» HỒ XIN VISA HY LẠP | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LAP - SCHENGEN
» dịch vụ làm visa đi Hy Lạp | visa Châu Âu
» LÀM VISA ĐI NAM PHI
» HỒ SƠ XIN VISA ĐI UKRAINE

----------


## leminhminh6869

Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
Xin visa nhập cảnh việt nam khẩn theo yêu cầu
XIN VISA NHẬP CẢNH VIỆT NAM KHẨN THEO YÊU CẦU - Ve may bay gia re | ve may bay khuyen mai | phong ve may bay | dai ly ban ve may bay | ve may bay Vietnam Airlines | ve may bay gia re Jetstar | ve may bay Air Mekong | ve may bay Viet Jet Air gia re | 
XIN VISA NHẬP CẢNH VIỆT NAM KHẨN THEO YÊU CẦU
Với những Công ty, Đại lý du lịch hoặc những khách hàng thường xuyên sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi hoặc sử dụng với số lượng lớn, xin vui lòng liên lạc với chúng tôi để nhận được mức giá thấp nhất
Liên hệ làm các loại visa Việt Nam : 0422400222 - 0422400333
Với những Công ty, Đại lý du lịch hoặc những khách hàng thường xuyên sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi hoặc sử dụng với số lượng lớn, xin vui lòng liên lạc với chúng tôi để nhận được mức giá thấp nhất 
Các tin khác
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA QATAR
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA QATAR
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» THỦ TỤC LÀM VISA SERBIA | GIẤY TỜ THỦ TỤC XIN VISA SERBIA
» HỒ SƠ LÀM VISA SERBIA | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA SERBIA
» DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LẠP
» HỒ XIN VISA HY LẠP | DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA HY LAP - SCHENGEN
» dịch vụ làm visa đi Hy Lạp | visa Châu Âu
» LÀM VISA ĐI NAM PHI
» HỒ SƠ XIN VISA ĐI UKRAINE

----------

